# tb 500 log



## ken Sass (Jan 9, 2015)

so i have been suffering with a sore shoulder, elbows, and wrists. some of which is tendentious and arthritis, maybe some more with the shoulder i don't know. anyway i have been hearing for years about tb 500 and thought i would log this.
mixed 5mg with 2 ml sterile water , the vacuum was so strong on the little bottle i did not get a chance to put it in drop by drop, just a big gush. went into the shoulder which is virgin muscle for me , i pin legs for my trt.pinned 1ml got a little pip, within 5 min i am sweating like a dog and sick to my stomach, felt like when my blood sugar crashes. went and laid down and it got better, got up and ate some pineapple just in case it effects blood sugar. i have read that all these sides are possible with this, hope it gets better, arm is now officially sore lol.


----------



## bugman (Jan 10, 2015)

Good luck man.  I have been curious about this for several months but I have not found enough evidence for me to sink the money into it.  I am interested in seeing how this log plays out.  Keep us updated as often as you can please.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 10, 2015)

^^^second that,


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Ken you should ask Joli about this. I believe he's had almost the exact same reaction to what he thot was TB500. Crashed his blood sugar and freaked him out too. I wouldn't pin anymore, that's for sure lol


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 10, 2015)

well i am pretty sure it is tb500 lol. but it felt exactly like blood sugar, i will have pinapple standing by for next shot. i have ran peptides before and have had similar reaction, i also was hungry as a mother ****er tonight


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 10, 2015)

I am very interested in how this turns out for you.  

How long after the shot before you felt better?


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 10, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I am very interested in how this turns out for you.
> 
> How long after the shot before you felt better?


30 min. i now will be ready for the drop


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 10, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ken you should ask Joli about this. I believe he's had almost the exact same reaction to what he thot was TB500. Crashed his blood sugar and freaked him out too. I wouldn't pin anymore, that's for sure lol



Mm beat me to it, talk to jol


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 13, 2015)

well after my 2nd pin i am gonna bail on tb 500, monitored my blood sugar and it was not falling got light headed cold sweats sick to my stomach, ate sugar (cause it helped last time) and it settled down but for a hour i was sick, after that i was hungry. might be droppng my blood pressure though i don't know why. anyway too much for this old man to worry about, what ever it's doing my body does not like it


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jan 13, 2015)

I too want to hear the outcome


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 14, 2015)

Damn Ken, do any of those sides resemble what TB 500 would even cause? Crazy to think what it might be


----------



## noahzark (Jan 20, 2015)

I just started tb500 2 weeks ago for similar issues tendinitis in my wrists going up into my elbows and also a nagging shoulder injury that months of physio didnt help. Dosing protocol im doing is 4mg per for week 1to 4 then ill reassess but probably down to 2 mg every week or 2 for following 4 weeks then just a maintenance dose 2 mg every 1 to 3 months. Its an outline and i will adjust as needed. Just wanted to say so far i havent had any of the sides you experienced nor have i heard of ithers that i know have taken it. I dont know a lot about peptides but the flush feeling and hunger sounds more like ghrp etc. I dont know who your source is but i really think you need to be 100 percent sure you have or are getting actual tb500 because from the sounds of it your not.


----------



## joeyfino (Feb 22, 2016)

That is not TB 500!!!!!  You got GHRP 2 or 6.  Whoever you are getting that from is screwing you over.  TB 500 does not have those side effects at all.  Who did you order this from?




ken Sass said:


> well i am pretty sure it is tb500 lol. but it felt exactly like blood sugar, i will have pinapple standing by for next shot. i have ran peptides before and have had similar reaction, i also was hungry as a mother ****er tonight


----------

